# Black Ops II.  Now with real life war criminals.



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2012)

http://kotaku.com/5906866/watch-oliver-north-shill-call-of-duty-black-ops-ii/gallery/1

hahahah .

and people  were offended by   what goes on in these games.


----------



## The Boy (May 8, 2012)

guy on that video said:
			
		

> Consider what it's like to have friendly fire from US weapons overhead


 
Reckon most of America's allies know what that's like already....


----------



## Pingu (May 9, 2012)

at 1:25 i like how they say "what if terrorists..." whilst showing the SAS storming the embassy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 10, 2012)

I loved the anonymous cameo


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 14, 2012)

http://gameoverthinker.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/episode-70-fall-of-duty.html


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 14, 2012)

forgot this


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2012)

Apparently Anonymous are in this as terrorists...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2012)

well if ollie north is  the   good guys


viva la revolution


----------

